# Apparatus for Facilitating the Birth of a Child by Centrifugal Force



## eternal_noob (Sep 9, 2021)

> In 1965, George and Charlotte Blonsky, a married couple living in New York City, were granted US patent #3216423 for an “Apparatus for Facilitating the Birth of a Child by Centrifugal Force”.











						APPARATUS FOR FACILITATING THE BIRTH OF A CHILD BY CENTRIFUGAL FORCE — Science Gallery Dublin
					

In 1965, George and Charlotte Blonsky, a married couple living in New York City, were granted US patent #3216423 for an “Apparatus for Facilitating the Birth of a Child by Centrifugal Force”…




					dublin.sciencegallery.com
				




Uh oh.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 9, 2021)

Internal organs to follow shortly.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2021)

At first I was slightly worried, but then I read "Ig Nobel prize". Ah, that certainly explains a lot.


----------

